# Snow Blowers: Why Go Inverted?



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

i guess i don't understand going inverted over just backing up and removing the snow BEFORE you run over it and pack it down...obviously there is a reason since the majority say go inverted, i just don't know the answer...

we have a 4400 HST tractor and are looking at putting a snow blower on it...i believe it's a 35 HP...what are your recommendations? This is strictly a driveway machine, 40' x 20' drives, and in kansas we only get so much per snow, 10" would be a huge snow for us, most are around the 4-6" mark...are the snow blowers that go on the loader worth a *****? and is that even possible with our setup?

our other option that we have been kicking around is buying a skid to replace the tractor...would that be the way to go for snow? would you need high flow for the blower? 

any input you may have would be appreciate it, tractors and skids aren't my specialty...


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

How many inches do you get a season? Why do you want to blow them vs plowing them?
Robert


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

a loader on the front and blower on the back is a sweet setupfor driveways...hope you have a cab w heat....the loader to pull back the doors or whatever, the blower to put it where it needs to go....downside is you are turned side ways most of the time...to bad they have not come up with a seat that turns like on the big ones!


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Snow blowing backwards truly sucks.

If you don't have or need a loader on the unit in the winter, AND you HAVE a front PTO, you can go with a front mount blower. If you need the loader or don't have a front PTO, you can go with an inverted rear, downside as mentioned, is you drive over the snow before blowing it.

If the snow is particularly nasty, front or rear mounted conventional blower is most effective.

On my little chinese tractor, I have a 5 foot rear mount conventional blower. I hate using it, but it is extremely effective at breaking out drifts worse than any truck can break through with a plow, or anything that I could drive through even with my 580, and a whole lot faster and more effective than digging out with the 580.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

cant speak for tractors, but on Skids, you dont need high flow to run a blower, but if you want a certain size & option to load tandom axles you will need a high flow


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Why choose???


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

now that is cool...still need to turn around


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Not that you won't get answers here, but the "switching to snowblowing" thread answers almost any question you may have. If not, it's a more heavily followed thread that will get you more responses.


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

As mentioned in other threads, the main benefits of inverted snowblowers are driving forward and with most tractors, better gears. 

In deep snow, however, either use a bucket loader or snowblower needs to bore in first ... AND they need to be as wide or wider than the machine. Your at risk of getting stuck. You mentioned snow depths of ~10" or less, so deep snow, save for drifts, normally isn't an issue.


----------

